# A request for help - Chausson Allegro 96 - 2010



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

HI 

We are starting a weight upgrade process with SVTech, and on the form I need to enter the exisiting details from the VIN plate.

BUT - the van is in secure storage and I cannot get to it, unless I give them four days notice and it makes extra work for them.

Is there anyone with a model like ours with the van on the drive (or very local) who can note down the details on the VIN plate for me and post them (or send by PM).

Many thanks in advance.

Bill & Patsy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

surely you can have instant, or close to it, access to do that sort of thing, it is not as if you want to move it at all.Do they have keys, if so maybe they could look for you.I wonder what would happen if there was an emergency.You could ask a dealer who possibly might have another one on site for those details. it is only the weights I assume you need.


cabby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We have a Welcome 76, which is probably similar.

The weights on the Trigano plate are:

3500 kg (GVW)
4670 kg (MTW)
1-1850 kg (front axle)
2-2000 kg (rear axle)

Gerald


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Our (not so grand) 2010 Flash S2 Trigano plate states:

3500 kg (GVW)
5050 kg (MTW)
1-1850 kg (front axle)
2-2000 kg (rear axle)


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

2008 Allegro 96 BUT 3.0 on I believe Fiat maxi chassis?

Fiat and Chausson factory upgrade. Hope this helps (I had them anyway)

Malcolm


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

emjaiuk said:


> 2008 Allegro 96 BUT 3.0 on I believe Fiat maxi chassis?


Interesting. I thought that the Maxi chassis comes from Fiat rated at 4 tonnes, but clearly not.

Gerald


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> emjaiuk said:
> 
> 
> > 2008 Allegro 96 BUT 3.0 on I believe Fiat maxi chassis?
> ...


I'm only going by what I've been told. I wouldn't know how to tell'

Malcolm

edit I've just noticed that my original axle weights are higher than yours (and I bet my Dad was bigger than your Dad)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

emjaiuk said:


> edit I've just noticed that my original axle weights are higher than yours (and I bet my Dad was bigger than your Dad)


But you know it's not the size that counts, it's what you do with it :wink:

And I bet your dad was bigger than mine - he was a short ar$e :lol:

Gerald


----------

